# Floriani Embroidery Commercial Division Offers Floriani Firm Ultra Heavyweight Tearaway



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Floriani Firm Ultra Heavy Tearaway, offered by Floriani Commercial, is a 2.5-ounce stabilizer that is specifically designed for high stitch counts on any type of woven or headwear. It also is recommended for when extra stability (floating) is needed with any other Floriani stabilizer for stitching denser or larger designs. 

It can be used on any weight of woven with excellent results. Because it’s made of top-quality materials using the wet-laid-non-directional process, only one layer is needed for most projects.

It tears away cleanly and easily and will not pull or distort the stitches as you remove the excess backing. It’s ideal for production situations where the stabilizer needs to be removed as quickly as possible. For hats, the stabilizer comes in convenient precut 4-inch by 7-inch sheets or 4” x 200-yard rolls. For garments, Floriani Firm Ultra Heavyweight is available in 23” x 100 yard rolls.

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

